# Grizzly 13x40 G1031 for $500?



## coolidge (Mar 28, 2014)

I found this ad on craigslist, don't know anything about this lathe and it seems long out of production but for $500 even with the electrical issue that sounds like a deal.

Grizzly 13x40 Metal Lathe- With Tooling - $500 For sale is a Grizzly G1031 metal lathe. I bought quick change tool holders and carbide insert tooling for this lathe and have used it lightly since.
This lathe has an electrical issue that I think is a sticky forward relay/contact. The tooling is all there and ready to go.


----------



## xalky (Mar 28, 2014)

You didn't buy it yet? Go get it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolidge (Mar 28, 2014)

It was posted yesterday and I just saw it today, I emailed the guy but no response yet.


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 29, 2014)

coolidge said:


> It was posted yesterday and I just saw it today, I emailed the guy but no response yet.



You snooze you loose, ya gotta be quick for the good buys, worst case it would need a new mtr (which I would want to upgrade) to a
3 Phase mtr with freq drive would make that nice with variable speed)
GL & God bless

P.S. I retired out of the Camas paper mill in 95, used to work with a guy named Ray Wharton from Battle Ground.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Mar 29, 2014)

I seen it at 30min after posting e-mailed him I want it and have cash right now and 2.5 hours away no reply! I think it may be a bogus ad! I do not think we will get a response! just refreshed the ad it has been deleted by author so it looks like it is gone!


----------



## coolidge (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I sent him two emails and no response. I already have a brand new G4003G but I would have bought that one because it was priced insanely low.


----------



## motox43 (Apr 8, 2014)

It was not a bogus add. I just got there first....what did we ever do before smart phones???

I found a bad contactor as expected. I suspect there are a couple other wiring quirks as well but I can't seem to locate a manual for it yet. Hopefully a phone call to Grizzly will help as it's not available on line.

It was definately the dwal I had been waiting for.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea, that's an insanely good deal, they either must have wanted it gone really badly or they had no clue what it was worth.  I would have bought that one and replaced my current 13x40 with it, it is the higher end one with the foot stop.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats Motox that was a smoking good deal. One thing that concerned me was its out of production, no parts available, no manual available, but for that price its still a no brainer.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 8, 2014)

One thing I have learned about asian imports.... After the parts are dry in the US, loo over sea's. Most cases they dont stop producing them, they just stop bringing them here. Thats not always the case, but worth a look


----------



## visenfile (Apr 9, 2014)

Chuck,  What do you mean by look overseas?


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 9, 2014)

In the import buggy market a brand named Joyner was at the top of the list for quality. They stopped bringing one of the most popular models to the US. Parts dried up fast. After months of no parts someone started looking around found this buggy was supplied world wide and was still being supplied world wide. Even today, 5yrs after the trouble, that model is still one of the most popular world wide. I could order parts from just about any place in the world, including china, Greece, Australia, England, etc..

Often times a model falls out of popularity for another model vendors stop bringing a model over from lack of profit, warranty issues, what ever. But that model may very well be selling like gang busters in Mongolia. Your biggest issue is finding out what it might be called in other places.


----------



## calstar (Apr 9, 2014)

Good tip _chuckorlando_.  Brian


----------



## coolidge (Apr 9, 2014)

motox43 said:


> It was not a bogus add. I just got there first....what did we ever do before smart phones???
> 
> I found a bad contactor as expected. I suspect there are a couple other wiring quirks as well but I can't seem to locate a manual for it yet. Hopefully a phone call to Grizzly will help as it's not available on line.
> 
> It was definately the dwal I had been waiting for.



By the way...:yousuck2:


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 10, 2014)

Good score motox43. 
Chuckorlando has anyone ever compiled such a list? I have a Falcon mill that was also sold by the old Enco Enco says its too old and are useless and Falcon who knows.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Master of unfinished projects


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 10, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has made a list. I have seen list for the 9x20 and most old iron machines. But I dont know about a import list as a whole.

Another thing to look for with asian machines is cross over parts. Rarely do they design something using one off parts. I would figure alot of parts come from another places shelf. I can name about 10 buggy manf that are in no way related. Yet every one has the same inner and outer cv joints peddles, master cylinders, seats, shocks, even the motor is identical. 

Chances are them gears and things of that nature come from a dedicated gear plant, dials and knobs from another plant, motor from another plant, etc. It's alot cheaper for a plant to make one table for 20 kinda machines then 20 tables for 20 machines.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good score Motox43.   I just aced one of the guys at work out of a lathe on craigslist by a few hours.  I agree that you have to watch almost constantly to get the good deals.




chuckorlando said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has made a list. I have seen list for the 9x20 and most old iron machines. But I dont know about a import list as a whole.
> 
> Another thing to look for with asian machines is cross over parts. Rarely do they design something using one off parts. I would figure alot of parts come from another places shelf. I can name about 10 buggy manf that are in no way related. Yet every one has the same inner and outer cv joints peddles, master cylinders, seats, shocks, even the motor is identical.
> 
> Chances are them gears and things of that nature come from a dedicated gear plant, dials and knobs from another plant, motor from another plant, etc. It's alot cheaper for a plant to make one table for 20 kinda machines then 20 tables for 20 machines.




I don't want to derail this thread, but I just bought a very common older Taiwanese lathe and am curious of the best overseas places to look for parts.

it is the one with the headstock that looks like this.  I don't even know who actually made it.

thanks,

Chris


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 10, 2014)

Your lathe looks a lot like our Jet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Master of unfinished projects


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 10, 2014)

Your lathe looks a lot like our Jet  great score!


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## Video_man (Apr 12, 2014)

motox43 said:


> It was not a bogus add. I just got there first....what did we ever do before smart phones???
> 
> I found a bad contactor as expected. I suspect there are a couple other wiring quirks as well but I can't seem to locate a manual for it yet. Hopefully a phone call to Grizzly will help as it's not available on line.
> 
> It was definately the dwal I had been waiting for.


   I have this lathe, it was discontinued about 1999.  I have the manual, but it doesn't have a lot of information.  There is a wiring diagram, parts diagram and lube chart.  What do you need to know?


----------



## motox43 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks video man. Could I trouble you for a pdf of the wiring schematic? Some one has modified the wiring a little...mainly the keyed switch for the coolant pump has been utilized as part of the run circuit. And a cord set has been wired to the coolant pump. Not a big deal... I almost like it so my kids can't turn it on without the key....
I would like whatever other docs you feel like sharing as well. How many pages is the manual? How long have you had yours and any weaknesses to watch out for? I figure the more info the better. I was thinking that this same model was likely sold under other name brands as well and I might have a chance of getting hold of the missing change gears that way...long shot but worth a search or two...

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Video_man (Apr 12, 2014)

The manual is 32 pages, the wiring diagram is pretty basic, not greatly detailed.  The mechanical parts breakdown is pretty good.  If you want to PM me an address maybe the best thing would be to Xerox it and mail it to you, I also have an article I did for Machinist's Workshop about the lathe that I can send you.  I think it's a very good lathe, mine is accurate and has the advantage over some similar machines in that most threads can be accomplished in the gearbox without physically changing gears.  I have figured out several more threading feeds using the change gears, and can send that as well.  I did change out the Asian drive belts, which had a "lump" in them that caused a little striation, but other than that ---moderate to light use for the last 15 years ---I have been delighted with the machine.


----------



## chuckc (May 7, 2014)

motox43 said:


> It was not a bogus add. I just got there first....what did we ever do before smart phones???
> 
> I found a bad contactor as expected. I suspect there are a couple other wiring quirks as well but I can't seem to locate a manual for it yet. Hopefully a phone call to Grizzly will help as it's not available on line.
> 
> It was definately the dwal I had been waiting for.



Just to let you know that I have a G1031 which I bought in 1994.  It has been getting progressively worse in the last couple of years as far as the forward contactor control is concerned - (burned contacts ??)
I have a dialog going with Grizzly to see what kind of fix they suggest.  Obviously the original parts are not available.  I've asked them for cost to replace the failed contactor, and to rebuild the entire board containing all the electricals.  Expecting an answer in next day or so.

I have a manual if you would like to copy it.  We don't live very far apart - I'm down in Camas.

Chuck Clark


----------

